# Vaccination question;



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

My aunt said that since her husky is 5 months old all he needs is one set of shots and his rabies but i was telling her she needs to get three sets and the rabies after. who is right here?


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

neither...lol

2 distemper 3 weeks apart and 1 rabies.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> neither...lol
> 
> 2 distemper 3 weeks apart and 1 rabies.


so it's not like when you first get them? 1 set is at 7 to 8 weeks then another set about 3 weeks after and then the lastset the same?

O.O

LMAO!!!!!! atleast I will tell her what people said to me online. ~

and is it true that once a pup gets parvo it wont ever get it again? The vet told me this I tried to explain that to her aswell. She seems to think they can catch it faster after they get it the first time and live.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

RileyRoo said:


> so it's not like when you first get them? 1 set is at 7 to 8 weeks then another set about 3 weeks after and then the lastset the same?
> 
> O.O
> 
> ...


As a dog gets older they develop some immunities so they dont need to go through a series of three.

Parvo- some dogs can get parvo twice but it would be an immune suppressed dog or different strains of parvo attacking an un-vaccinated dog.
Most do not become more sensative to parvo. Once a normal healthy dog is exposed to it and lives it should have antibodies to fight it.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> As a dog gets older they develop some immunities so they dont need to go through a series of three.
> 
> Parvo- some dogs can get parvo twice but it would be an immune suppressed dog or different strains of parvo attacking an un-vaccinated dog.
> Most do not become more sensative to parvo. Once a normal healthy dog is exposed to it and lives it should have antibodies to fight it.


Ah, I see now.

and thank you! I knew that but she thinks she is right. I text'd her with what you said and told her to call her vet or any vet for that matter and ask. they will say a pup cant catch parvo twice and it is highly uncommon if they do.

I know once a dog is an adult it is less likely to get parvo then a pup which I wish I knew why. nothing on the internet suggests why this is tho.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Pit bulls are prone to getting pravo / distemper 
You are best to find out your area to see the statics of pravo or distemper. 
How many dogs have died in the last three years. 

Some Vets will tell you 3 series some will tell you 4 series. 
When I was a tech in CA most I worked for did a 4 due to the high amount of deaths in pittys, rotties, labs, and chihuahua 

In VA they did a 3 series. 

Now on my dogs I am like SampsonDad.. 
I ONLY do a 2 series, w/o Lepto 
NO lymes, 
NO Bordetella bronchiseptica, parainfluenza, 
Rabies at 4 months. Then from that they NEVER get another vaccination (minus Rabies ONLY cuz of LAW) 
I do this because of all the problems vaccinations cause. My threory is we DO NOT vaccinate our kids every year why are we doing this to our pets? 
It has been proven time and time again that over vaccinations can contribute to cancer in our pets.
REMEMBER THIS IS WHAT I DO. I DO NOT RECOMMEND OR DISCOURAGE FOLKS FROM DOING WHAT THEY DO WITH THERE DOGS. YOU DO WHAT IS NECESSARY TO YOUR OWN PETS.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i got nismo his vaccines at 4 months old. 
all he needed is 1 set of shots along with his rabies.
so i guess it all depends on the clinic you go to. but there shoudnt be more than 2 sets thats for sure


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

After I had my 7 month old fully vaccinated dog get parvo I did a lot of research on found that new studies are being done all the time. This thread I am going to post the link for mostly talks about puppies but it is important to vaccinate after 20 weeks of age. If done correctly when young you should not have to do more vaccines later in life.

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/16373-vaccination-guidelines.html

Because of new studies showing some maternal antibodies staying as long as 20 weeks in rare cases, my vet recommends another booster after 20 weeks.
from what we can guess, this is why my fully vaccinated (so we thought) puppy got parvo at 7 months. She had no immune issues to suggest that was the reason for the vaccines to not protect her.

I do think an older dog does not have to go through a full series like a puppy but it was interesting reading up on new vaccine protocols.

I too do not vaccinate after the first 2 years and I stop rabies at 8-10 years of age. My vet just writes me a note saying for medical reasons the dogs cannot be vaccinated.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

don't they have a year and 3 year vaccination? Riley doesn't need to get Rabies vacced for another 3 years?

And vegas, here the breeder vacc's the litter at 7 week to 8 weeks and then once the owner has the pups we pay for 3 sets after that. I asked the vet why not give her the 2 instead of 3 and she told me the breeders shots donot count. Hmm....Well, we have done the same thing you did in the past and that was actually every 2 to 3 years vaccination for our dogs (we keep up with it because laws) and every year for our outdoor kitties.
all of our dogs live till 15 and 20 yrs with no issues.
and our kitties ours are 20 (past away a few years back)
15 year old brothers with no issues. we get them vacc'd every year.


Nizmo357, did he have his shots before or were those his first?
I have been told by a few vets that one set when they are older is fine as long as yearly vacc's are kept up with.


performanceknls, thanks for the thread. My aunt and I are still fighting over this issue. I seem to think she needs all 3 sets because of high risk rabies and parvo in her area

----------------------------------------------------

So I told my aunt the dog needs atleast 3 sets because, where she is in nevada their can be rabies and parvo floating around. she lives in Pahrump, NV


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

There is NO law you have to vaccinate for Pravo/distember .. ONLY one that is by LAW is RABIES and most states now are every 3 yrs .. 
About K9 Rabies in the states .. we have been Rabies free for about 10 yrs now. 
They have been disputing the fact that they should change it to a every 7 year .. so lets hope  
Now I am not saying that other animals do not have rabies b/c we still have wild animals with it.

A vet can NOT demand you to do more shots after the breeder shots. He/she has you buffaloed.

Here is a link for guidelines from AAHA Vaccination Guidelines

Here is a link for schedule from AVMA Vaccination Schedule  
Scroll down you will see the guideline schedule chart.

Rabies in the US Link RABIES FREE

This might help you and your aunt


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

geisthexe said:


> There is NO law you have to vaccinate for Pravo/distember .. ONLY one that is by LAW is RABIES and most states now are every 3 yrs ..
> About K9 Rabies in the states .. we have been Rabies free for about 10 yrs now.
> They have been disputing the fact that they should change it to a every 7 year .. so lets hope
> Now I am not saying that other animals do not have rabies b/c we still have wild animals with it.
> ...


I know rabies is by law but really, a responsable owner should have their pet protected against life threating illnesses like parvo, right? even tho she says she keeps her dogs inside that doesnt stop someone from tracking in parvo.this is also the women who sat there while her dog died from parvo. she tossed it out with the trash got another one and it caught parvo too and died why? she was irrisponsable! I am trying to prove a point to her about how it is important no matter what age the dog is to get its shots. She is also mad that we are getting both our girls spayed next month because she wanted to talk us into breeding one of our pets. I told her no!

also, thanks for the info


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

RileyRoo said:


> I know rabies is by law but really, a responsable owner should have their pet protected against life threating illnesses like parvo, right? even tho she says she keeps her dogs inside that doesnt stop someone from tracking in parvo.this is also the women who sat there while her dog died from parvo. she tossed it out with the trash got another one and it caught parvo too and died why? she was irrisponsable! I am trying to prove a point to her about how it is important no matter what age the dog is to get its shots. She is also mad that we are getting both our girls spayed next month because she wanted to talk us into breeding one of our pets. I told her no!
> 
> also, thanks for the info


If you find a dog on the streets, get a dog from the shelter, adopt a dog that has NO history .. then yes do the puppy series on that dog. 
But I do not believe in vaccinating a dog year after year. I have been not vaccinating for many years with my dogs and have NEVER had a problem. But I do pull titers every three years to prove my dogs immune system is working.

If she has parvo in her yard then she really needs to bleach her yard to help to get rid of parvo in the yard. Even thought Parvo never leaves it but you can help to keep it at bay.

I think you need to take her to the vet yourself .. J/K

Deb


----------



## CallieBum73 (Aug 29, 2009)

Well if you ever board your dog or participate in any obediance classes or anything, they will require proof that your dog is current on all vacinations. As active as I am in the communtiy with my dogs (parks, parades, school, downtown festivals ect), for their own health I make sure they are always up to date. My vet sends me nice little reminders when they are due.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

CallieBum73 said:


> Well if you ever board your dog or participate in any obediance classes or anything, they will require proof that your dog is current on all vacinations. As active as I am in the communtiy with my dogs (parks, parades, school, downtown festivals ect), for their own health I make sure they are always up to date. My vet sends me nice little reminders when they are due.


Well you are correct and non correct

If you pull titers they are just as excepted as VACs 
I have been showing, working, training etc with my dogs for years and only showed my VACs once when I started in a agility class. 
I have pulled (EX Conans titers at a year old and I just pulled them again in Dec 09) 
Bordettella well I have given when they required it but that has been few and far between. 
About boarding well ... I would never board my dogs as I do not like most boarding places b/c most truly have NO idea what they are doing. 
I spoke to one that was going to put my PACK of Presa's out with a bunch of other dogs. When I asked about if she knew what a PACK was she had no clue just kept telling me if your dogs get along with my Retriever then they can go out.

JMO


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

geisthexe said:


> If you find a dog on the streets, get a dog from the shelter, adopt a dog that has NO history .. then yes do the puppy series on that dog.
> But I do not believe in vaccinating a dog year after year. I have been not vaccinating for many years with my dogs and have NEVER had a problem. But I do pull titers every three years to prove my dogs immune system is working.
> 
> If she has parvo in her yard then she really needs to bleach her yard to help to get rid of parvo in the yard. Even thought Parvo never leaves it but you can help to keep it at bay.
> ...


No, the parvo was a good couple years back with some 3 month old pit pups who dehydrated too death from their parvo. neglect and sick how she just put them in garbage bags and tossed them out like nothing.
She lied to everyone saying the dog ran away but told me the dog died from parvo and the dog while were were there was in the back in a bag next to a pile of trash. I seen it in there! I was so shocked (mind you I was a child maybe 10 years old at that time)
she moved tho but that cant and wont stop parvo if a dog has it or had it and she walked over a surface containing the virus. she could track it into her home. and HAHA! I think I may have to kidnap her puppy and keep him and get his shots and alter him and let him sleep on the couch. 

I found a cheap vacc place I would pay for it if she said she didnt have money. it isnt for HER it would be for her puppy. xD


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OK so you all are saying taht the pups only need to have two series of "puppy" shots and the rabies vaccine at 4 months old?? So I have given all four of my dogs and all ym dogs since I was like 15 their own 8 in 1 shot. they get the first one at 6 weeks, then #2 at 9 weeks, then #3 at 12 weeks and the last one at 15 weeks. I also give each of them a yearly booster 8 in 1, as much as we do and as many places as we go, I just want to be safe, Penny is the only one now who doesn't give vaccines, as it could kill her and trigger seizures, my vet is more than happy to write a letter stating she can't have it or rabies due to heatlh reasons. I even give my cat a yearly booster, hmmm gonna talk to my vet about this some more. And gonna see abotu doing titers as well.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

With Rabies or state finally went to three year rabies! YAY
If they are under 1 year then they get can only get a 1 year rabies, if they are older than 1 year or they have had rabies before you can do two year. This may vary state to state so it is good to find out what the laws are where you live. I am lucky that I found a place in the next town that does 3 year rabies for $5 a dog. I load up my truck and make two trips every three years to get everyone in my kennel done.

Someone had mentioned that they vaccinate every year because there dog goes to pet stores and dog parks? That is not necessary the risk of exposure to parvo is high for all dogs because by simply walking in a pet store without your dog you could bring parvo home on your shoes. Dogs are not protected more by yearly vaccines if anything your can do more harm than good by yearly vaccines that are not required by the state.

I do my vaccines for parvo/distemper and rabies every three years because the dog clubs I go to require it done at least every 3 years. I also do bordetella once a years because we board dogs and have several here a week. I have had only two bordetella outbreaks and both times I picked it up from the dog club.

Lots of good info in this thread and great links that Deb posted


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks Lisa 

@ APBTmom, pulling titers will let you know if your dogs immune system is up to par. If you find something wrong in the titers pulled you can REQUEST that you get that individual vaccination. EX corona only .. 

Vets will tell you that your dog MUST be vaccinated yearly to keep their pocket book happy.

They have been pulling titers for years on humans .. most who get into the medical field have to have them pulled. When I went thru EMT school I had to have mine pulled so they knew I had my immune system was up to par. 
So If humans dont go out and get chickenpox and all the rest of the childhood diseases then why would a dog? 

I have since then had mine pulled to check my system because of all the tattoos I have on my body. But that doesnt mean I am going to run out and get vacc .... 

So I do this with my dogs to make sure I have no problems with them in the future. 

But you MUST remember I dont tell people to do, when it comes to vaccinations on their dogs nor would I tell you how to feed your dog. I am ONLY here to give the knowledge I have on animals in my confused little brain…………..! :hammer:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

:goodpost:
There is also a disclaimer in this health section


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

We do every three years for Distemper and Rabies after the 1 year booster.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

We dont do corona virus in our vaccines, by the way.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Deb - thank you very much, my vet that I have now, is wonderful and never pushes anything on me, as I said I give my dogs their yearly boosters and my vet is fine with that, shoot he sends me home with most injections and liquid valium for Penny as he knows I know what I'm doing, lol. I will check with him about pulling titers ont eh boys, like I said Penny can't have any vaccinations due to her epilepsy. Thank you for the info I appreciate it


----------

